# War of the Burning Sky #9: The Festival of Dreams



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2007)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/festival.jpg[/imager]
The ninth adventure in the War of the Burning Sky campaign saga has just been released in PDF and softcover formats.
[bq]*The Festival of Dreams*

War began with the New Year as the Ragesian Army assaulted the city of Gate Pass. Now, as the heroes return to where their quest began, the local rebellion rallies to their cause, battling in the streets as they defiantly celebrate a long-delayed holiday. 

But Ragesia has far stranger minions than mere soldiers and beasts. Sleeping horros strain to pass through to the world of flesh, and though victory in Gate Pass is near, the heroes will find their desires turned to nightmares in the Festival of Dreams.

Welcome to the ninth adventure in the _War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga_. Throughout the course of the campaign saga, a party of heroes will become involved in an escalating war between mighty magical nations, and after many adventures, military battles, and mysterious intrigue, it will be up to them to decide who will emerge victorious and rule in the aftermath. 

An adventure for 16th level characters.[/bq]
EN Publishing's _War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga _ is available as a subscription. Individually, the adventures retail at $5.99, so the subscription is the cheapest way to get hold of all 12 adventures, whilst ensuring you receive each one as soon as it is released. Click here to subscribe to the _War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga_!


----------

